# Transfert sur iCloud Drive = place occupé sur le SSD du mac !



## tit_juju93 (21 Août 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
Dans le but d'optimiser mon mac qui "sature",  j'ai pris 200Go sur iCloud.
J'ai voulu copié mon dossier vidéo (11Go) pour commencer, j'ai donc sélectionné les element du dossier vidéo sur mon mac et glissé puis déposé sur iCloud Drive dans un dossier.
Le transfert s'est bien fait, et automatiquement après ce (long) transfert ("copie vers iCloud ...temps restant XX heures"):

je retrouve bien mes vidéos sur iCloud Drive
elles ne sont plus dans le dossier vidéo de mon Mac
mon mac n'as pas plus d'espace de stockage sur le disque !

Donc le problème, les vidéos ne sont plus sur le mac, mais la place qu'elles prenaient est toujours occupé ! 

Une idée du souci ? (OSX El Capitain 10.11.6)

Merci


----------



## Madalvée (21 Août 2020)

Elles sont toujours sur le mac, c'est le principe du cloud par défaut.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Août 2020)

Tes vidéos étaient bien dans un dossier à part et non dans l'application Photos ?
Dans quel répertoire les as-tu déplacées ?


----------



## tit_juju93 (22 Août 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> Elles sont toujours sur le mac, c'est le principe du cloud par défaut.



Alors comment faire pour qu'elles ne soient plus que sur iCloud Drive ?



ecatomb a dit:


> Tes vidéos étaient bien dans un dossier à part et non dans l'application Photos ?
> Dans quel répertoire les as-tu déplacées ?


Oui, mes vidéos étaient dans le dossier "Vidéos" de mon mac (Macbook de Moi -> Utilisateurs -> Moi -> Vidéos)
J'ai créé un dossier Vidéos à la racine d'iCloud Drive et c'est la que je les aient déplacés.


----------



## ericse (22 Août 2020)

Bonjour,
Les vidéos "isolées" (pas dans l'app Photos) ce n'est pas le meilleur exemple d'utilisation d'iCloud, si elles prennent trop de place, mets les sur un disque externe.
iCloud surtout est efficace pour les photos et les vidéos qui sont dans l'App Photos, ou les documents dans Documents et le Bureau.


----------



## tit_juju93 (22 Août 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Les vidéos "isolées" (pas dans l'app Photos) ce n'est pas le meilleur exemple d'utilisation d'iCloud, si elles prennent trop de place, mets les sur un disque externe.
> iCloud surtout est efficace pour les photos et les vidéos qui sont dans l'App Photos, ou les documents dans Documents et le Bureau.


Bonjour,
Je n'utilise pas l'app Photos si ce n'est pour récupérer les photos de l'iPhone sur le mac.
Le but la était de faire de la place sur l'ordinateur, et de pouvoir récupérer ces vidéos n'importe ou sans avoir a transporter un disque dur externe.


----------



## ericse (22 Août 2020)

tit_juju93 a dit:


> Je n'utilise pas l'app Photos si ce n'est pour récupérer les photos de l'iPhone sur le mac.


Ok



tit_juju93 a dit:


> Le but la était de faire de la place sur l'ordinateur, et de pouvoir récupérer ces vidéos n'importe ou sans avoir a transporter un disque dur externe.


C'est pourtant pour cet usage que l'App Photo est la meilleure, surtout avec iCloud, dommage de ne pas l'utiliser pour ça, tu as une raison particulière ?...


----------



## tit_juju93 (30 Août 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Ok
> 
> 
> C'est pourtant pour cet usage que l'App Photo est la meilleure, surtout avec iCloud, dommage de ne pas l'utiliser pour ça, tu as une raison particulière ?...



Peux etre que ca à changé depuis, mais à l'époque quand c'est sortit en remplacement de l'application iPhoto lorsqu'on importait des photos dans l'application Photo, impossible de retrouver l'originale. Par exemple lors de l'importation d'un RAW, la photo était convertit et impossible de retrouver l'originale pour pouvoir ensuite la traiter dans Lightroom par exemple. On avait qu'une version JPEG de la photo.

De plus sur mon vieux MacBook avec Intel Core 2 Duo de fin 2008, l'application tourne au ralentit, se fige régulièrement pendant de longues minutes voir quitte de façon inopiné. C'est la seule application qui ne tourne pas correctement sur mon vieux mac !


----------



## ericse (30 Août 2020)

Aucun problème avec les Raw, tu peux même importer Raw+Jpeg et il garde les deux même s'il ne montre la photo qu'une fois.
Aprés si ton Mac ne le digère pas bien, c'est autre chose


----------

